# duda con potencia real de este subwoofer



## electrico (Ene 27, 2010)

hola quisiera que alguien me ayude a saber cuanto es la potencia real que soporta este subwoofer JBL GTO1214 en su manual dice q*UE* soporta 350wrms pero lo q*UE* yo quisiera saber es cuanta potencia real soportara es decir si lo hago sonar con un ampli peavey de cuanta potencia deberia ser ese ampli o si no es un peavey con alguno de los amplis que estan en el foro aguantará 100w reales continuos??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2010)

Si usaras el buscador, aparecería esto...donde esta la solución a tu pregunta.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 27, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> aguantará 100w reales continuos?



100W reales si, continuos también si.

Como dice Fogonazo que diría Confucio: _Depende_

Si quieres usar ese subwoofer al máximo al escuchar música puedes colocarle un amplificador Peavey que le suministre 500Wrms a la impedancia de conexión de las bobinas. Al fin y al cabo la música no es continua porque sufre de margen dinámico.

Si quieres usar ese subwoofer para una potencia continua, yo no me arriesgaría con mas de 200W.

PD: no me había fijado que ezavalla había respondido, concuerdo con él. Ademas ese tema me hizo aprender mucho.


----------



## electrico (Ene 28, 2010)

bueno voy a revisar ese post donde esta todo detallado gracias por la ayuda.


----------

